# Urgently Need Graphic Card within RS. 2500/-



## Jim Kirk (Apr 19, 2013)

Hello,

I need  a graphic card within Rs.2500/-. I am giving a brief specification of my machine..

*Processor :* Intel Pentium Dual CPU E2160 1.8 Ghz

*MOBO *: Wipro 945GCT
*Chipset* : Intel i945P/G

*Memory (RAM)* : 2.5 GB
*HDD* : WD 1 TB 

*BIOS *: American Megatrends
*PSU *: 250W

Please Suggest Some Good Cards which Can Play Games LIke Truck Simulator2, GTA4, FArcry, and other latest games at medium to high setting...

Regards in advance....

_Please, I expect some good answers, do not joke...its the matter of my money....?​_


----------



## snap (Apr 19, 2013)

what is the resolution you are going to play at? and i think you have to upgrade almost your whole pc.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 19, 2013)

dude increase your budget ,you cannot play that games with rs 2500gpu.i suggest to raise it ti 4k and grab gt 630 2gb one

- ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GT 630 Synergy Edition 2 GB DDR3 Graphics Card - ZOTAC: Flipkart.com

and stay with nvidia only for old motherboards


----------



## Jim Kirk (Apr 19, 2013)

My Friend..I can raise the amount but still the problem with my psu..it is only 250watt..and if i go for higher gpu..then it consume more psu power...and i have to spend on my psu also...that's why I m trying to get gpu which comes within 250 watt and easily operate on my pc......

and To Snap Bro......I am using my pc with 1280*720p ..only ..and i would like to play the games on this resolution......


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 19, 2013)

then best would be  zotac gt610 2gb one


----------



## Jim Kirk (Apr 20, 2013)

what about 610 1gb one because I read somewhere that 2 gb will not be fully utilized ...instead getting a 1gb model will suit best....Also, Please suggest some ATI/AMD cards...IF any one suite me ...


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 20, 2013)

Jim Kirk said:


> what about 610 1gb one because I read somewhere that 2 gb will not be fully utilized ...instead getting a 1gb model will suit best....Also, Please suggest some ATI/AMD cards...IF any one suite me ...



you are right,but there is just 50rs difference between 1gb and 2gb,that is why.

gt 610 is best under 3k.  amd gpus are pci exp 2.1 which have issues with old mobo with 1.0a. only after g31,g33,g41 are compaitale with 2.1 with appropiate bios update


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 20, 2013)

You shouldn't pay anything more than 2.5k for a GT-610 (a re-badged GT-520). 
Consider getting HD 5570 1GB DDR3 for 3.5k
This one will work fine with your PSU.


----------



## Jim Kirk (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks Saswat..But bro I found that that it require 400W of PSU as mention here PowerColor AMD/ATI Radeon HD5570 1 GB DDR3 Graphics Card - PowerColor: Flipkart.com

I don't know whether it can run on my specs or Not...


----------



## Jim Kirk (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks...Ashish Bro...I like your suggestion but What IF I go for gt 630 which you have mentioned earlier...can it be run easily and allow me for better experience....also please tell hd5570 is better or gt 630...thankyou


----------



## hitesh (Apr 21, 2013)

Comfortable with 2nd hand gpu ?
You can get a 4850 at that budget, maybe even a 4870


----------



## rakesh_ic (Apr 22, 2013)

hitesh said:


> Comfortable with 2nd hand gpu ?
> You can get a 4850 at that budget, maybe even a 4870



Read the thread before posting an opinion..


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 22, 2013)

Jim Kirk said:


> Thanks...Ashish Bro...I like your suggestion but What IF I go for gt 630 which you have mentioned earlier...can it be run easily and allow me for better experience....also please tell hd5570 is better or gt 630...thankyou



gt 630 is faster than hd 5570


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 22, 2013)

Performance wise both are almost same. May be the HD 5570 performs better in a few cases. 
You wont go wrong going for any of these two. HD 5570 is a good card, but its old. GT-630 is a newer card. 
If GT-630 costs anything above 3.5k then better get HD 6570 for 3.8k. Its a newer card and performs better than 630.


----------



## Jim Kirk (Apr 23, 2013)

I think hd6570 will not fit to my psu. as i have read many reviews about this card. on the other hand gt630 and 5570 looking to be great...please suggest the best one out of these two. both performance wise and compatibility. Please keep in mind my specs which i have mentioned earlier...

thankyou


----------



## Jim Kirk (Apr 23, 2013)

Also, please specify whether my processor is enough to perform well. i know its low but can i increase the performance by overclock it


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 23, 2013)

Jim Kirk said:


> I think hd6570 will not fit to my psu. as i have read many reviews about this card. on the other hand gt630 and 5570 looking to be great...please suggest the best one out of these two. both performance wise and compatibility. Please keep in mind my specs which i have mentioned earlier...
> 
> thankyou



lol hd 6570 has just 1w more tdp,hd 5570 consumes 43w and hd 6570 consumes 44w


----------



## topgear (Apr 24, 2013)

@ OP - what's the brand name of the 250W PSU you have ? If it's a generic desi PSU then do upgrade to a better PSU before doing any futher upgrade. And don't get any high ideas about the cpu OC coz most of the OEM mobo manufacturer offers very limited to no option for OCing .. and then again you need a better cooler and possibly a better psu.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Apr 24, 2013)

+1 to a better PSU thing.. I guess instead of limiting your options on GC and rather trying to buy one now hurting your desi PSU thereby the whole PC in the process, try putting the money to good use by buying a PSU (heart of the pc) and think about a GC later..


----------



## Jim Kirk (Apr 28, 2013)

hello TOpgear, My PSU is 'Power Man Model No. IP-S250T2-0 250W' I bought this system approx 5 yrs ago (in sept 2008, i think). till now there is not a single problem in my pc..i have upgraded some parts and they are working fine...

Now, I have to add graphic, please suggest some.nice


----------



## Jim Kirk (Apr 28, 2013)

topgear said:


> @ OP - what's the brand name of the 250W PSU you have ? If it's a generic desi PSU then do upgrade to a better PSU before doing any futher upgrade. And don't get any high ideas about the cpu OC coz most of the OEM mobo manufacturer offers very limited to no option for OCing .. and then again you need a better cooler and possibly a better psu.


Thanks Ashish, If I get 6570 within RS.3800/- surely i will get that one........but if its not....which one should i go for.....either 5570 or gt 630.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 28, 2013)

get gt 630


----------



## topgear (Apr 29, 2013)

Jim Kirk said:


> hello TOpgear, My PSU is 'Power Man Model No. IP-S250T2-0 250W' I bought this system approx 5 yrs ago (in sept 2008, i think). till now there is not a single problem in my pc..i have upgraded some parts and they are working fine...
> 
> Now, I have to add graphic, please suggest some.nice



that's a decent PSU made by In Win if I'm not wrong .. anyway. one more question - what's the +12V apm rating of this PSU ? you should find this on a label/sticker of the PSU.


----------



## Jim Kirk (May 1, 2013)

Hey Topgear, I can't Find the ratings on psu. What could be the purpose for this..As you said, this is decent psu then may be it works well gt630 or hd6570 gpu. please tell me if I bought hd6570, will that gpu runs well on this my psu..


----------



## topgear (May 2, 2013)

In Win makes good PSus but the reason I asked you to post the PSU +12V amp rating is most of the components draw power from this ... and the +12V rating varies from depending on PSU model and manufacturer . For eg. your 250W PSU may only able to provide 200W on it's +12V rail, thenyou are all set but if it can deliver only 150-160 on the +12V rail then you need to upgrade the PSU and the only way to know this is tocalculate it using +12V x AMP , Now good psus should have decent +12V amp rating and this also degrades over time. So it's important to know what kind of load you PSU is able to handle as adding a gfx card will add extra ~50W load on the PSU.

HD6570/GT630 it does not matter as they have somewhat similar power consumption.


----------



## Jim Kirk (May 2, 2013)

Ok Topgear, I tried to find the ratings and i found this on the sticker. it says +12 v1 =8.0A and +12V2 = 13.0A when combined it says 220 W. Is that enough...i think..and thanks for your kind information about this....


----------



## topgear (May 3, 2013)

I found on another datasheet that the combined power of +12V rail is 204W but still it's enough but make sure you just don't OC anything and add any more components.


----------



## Jim Kirk (May 3, 2013)

Ok....I understand...What if I need to upgrade my cpu . Actually its quite low as 1.8ghz...I am thinking to buy intel i3 or i5 in coming days to play games without problem...Can i add that one......


----------



## topgear (May 4, 2013)

if you change the cpu you need to change the mobo+ram as well and i3 might run fine with the PSU you have but for i5 you may need to get a new PSU.


----------

